# Ossabow 1st gun hunt



## jdmoore308 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey guys and gals hope everyone is doing well. Was just wondering if anyone new how many people showed up on the first rifle hunt and how many animals were killed? Got picked for the second rifle hunt starting to pack things now. From what I can tell does it look like it's going to be very crowded by ossabaw standards . Give me a shout if you're planning on going.


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 1, 2020)

I'll be over there for the hunt next week.  Only about half of the youth made it to their hunt last week.  I believe there were 33 adults drawn for next week.  If that's the case, it will be sparse, even if we all show up.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 1, 2020)

Dang DC, going back for more fun. That's a quick turn-around. They should have just let you keep your stuff on the island. Good report on the 1st gun hunt below.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/11-10-through-11-15-ossabaw-edition.980938/#post-12550077


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 1, 2020)

I was guiding last week.  I'm going for myself next week. 
I had an absolute blast spending all those hours with my daughter.  There's just no substitute for daddy/daughter time.


----------



## Mac (Dec 1, 2020)

We were on the youth hunt.
Acorns are everywhere!!! 
Until the last morning, we saw very few animals and covered a lot of ground in about 10 different areas. 

Good luck!!


----------



## jdmoore308 (Dec 1, 2020)

I'll be playing guide next week myself my fifteen-year-old son will be with me and he's bringing a friend of his that has never been to the island. Thought about taking them out to 65 or 66 it's been years since I've hunted out there used to do pretty good but that way they can see the beach. Hunted the southern end of the island the last several times done very well with Hogs not as good with deer,. Don't know we'll see what the weather looks like, don't want to go to an all-day area if they're calling for rain. Either way I'm sure we'll have a good time I have met some of the greatest people in the last 25 years of going down this will be my 14th trip took a several-year hiatus now we're going back taking the boys trying to show them the ropes before I get too old to run all that camping gear up and down the ramps LOL


----------



## Mac (Dec 2, 2020)

On the youth hunt last week,  One guy hunted 65 and 66 for two days.  I think they got one pig the second day.  We were on that route and it appears he covered a lot of ground in both areas.  Also, several people  signed in for 62, so I assume they hit 63 and 64, nothing came off of those areas.  Guy on 62 the first morning hunted it on February pig hunt and said he shot two boxes of shells.  Pigs everywhere?  Only saw one injured 6 point this hunt.
Acorns where everywhere, therefore animals did not have to move for food.


----------



## eavega (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey @Rich Kaminski FYI.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 7, 2020)

jdmoore308 said:


> Hey guys and gals hope everyone is doing well. Was just wondering if anyone new how many people showed up on the first rifle hunt and how many animals were killed?



Nov 12-14 Firearm Hunt Results:
20 Hunters
6 Bucks
7 Does
65% Success rates not including hogs

Unfortunately, the DNR no longer publishes the number of WMA hogs harvested.  In prior years when they did publish hog harvest data, roughly an equal number of hogs and deer were harvested during the 1st Ossabaw gun hunt, FWIW.


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 14, 2020)

JDMoore308 probably did a better job than I did of keeping up with the totals.  Roughly 21 hunters took 20 deer, I think.  The pig side of the cooler was jam packed, so I think they did better than the deer hunters.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 15, 2020)

How did you do DC?


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 16, 2020)

Took a nice 8 pointer the second morning.  Didn't see as many deer as on the youth hunt two weeks earlier. Had a good time.  Consider it a blessing to get to spend time on the island.  A beautiful place to visit.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Peytonemma (Dec 20, 2020)

oldfatbubba said:


> Nov 12-14 Firearm Hunt Results:
> 20 Hunters
> 6 Bucks
> 7 Does
> ...



I was there no  I had to guess I would say around 30 hogs were taken


----------



## DCarter001 (Feb 25, 2021)

Decided to do something different with this one.  A very nice Ossabaw buck, in my opinion so I wanted to remember the hunt.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 25, 2021)

Great Island buck and really nice mount!


----------



## Blackston (Mar 9, 2021)

DCarter001 said:


> Decided to do something different with this one.  A very nice Ossabaw buck, in my opinion so I wanted to remember the hunt.View attachment 1068688


 I second what Danny said .... that’s a nice Ossabaw deer !!!!


----------

